# Anyone familiar with Vom Holtzberg kennel



## Emdog (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello all. I am looking for a medium drive WL GSD in the pacific northwest and I found there web site. Looks like good dam and sire but owners do not test for DM. Dont know why you would not test for DM in this day??? Anyway, their communication is terrible and I was hoping to get some feedback from anyone familiar with them before I move on. Holtzberg K9, AKC German Shepherd Puppies, DDR Czech Working Dogs . Thanks for any help!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

There are many breeders who still do not do DM testing. It is a controversial test


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

How do they know the litter will have "excellent medium working drives" if they aren't working their dogs....sounds like another breeder cashing in on the huge market right now for "blocky head, dark sable, "pure DDR" german shepherds"...compound "terrible communication" to that...I'd move on.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

How do you test for DM? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

DM testing is easy - check swab....less than $100 per dog...yes controversial but it does not hurt to do it and try to make intelligent breeding choices

Lee


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Our breeder is a vet. She tested for DM and they both tested Negative however, she said she doesn't trust the test 100% and gave an explanation that I can't regurgitate.


----------



## Emdog (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks all !! I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> DM testing is easy - check swab....less than $100 per dog...yes controversial but it does not hurt to do it and try to make intelligent breeding choices
> 
> Lee


While I do not disagree, I also don't condemn those who do not yet test for this yet. There do seem to be some valid concerns.

When it comes to diagnosis, the crappiest thing about DM is that it cannot be truly diagnosed until after the dog has died. Very few people are going to allow a necropsy on their beloved pet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

their dogs are titled. isn't that working the dog?



DaniFani said:


> >>>> How do they know the litter will have "excellent medium working drives" if they aren't working their dogs <<<<....
> 
> 
> sounds like another breeder cashing in on the huge market right now for "blocky head, dark sable, "pure DDR" german shepherds"...compound "terrible communication" to that...I'd move on.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> their dogs are titled. isn't that working the dog?


This could be because they may have bought the breeding stock as titled. Not sure if that is the case currently.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

the site has youtube videos of the grand parents but not any videos of the sire or dam. that right there is a huge red flag to me. nothing more annoying then bragging about dogs you dont even own. 

just because michael jordan is a great bball player doesnt mean his sons are physically talented


----------



## moorebaseball (Jan 3, 2014)

Emdog, I sent you a private message


----------



## Emdog (Feb 2, 2013)

moorebaseball said:


> Emdog, I sent you a private message


Thank you... I will give her a call.


----------



## Emdog (Feb 2, 2013)

wolfy dog said:


> This could be because they may have bought the breeding stock as titled. Not sure if that is the case currently.


Thanks for the help. I have moved on and am considering three different kennels in the pacific northwest. All seem to be highly reputable, have excellent dam/sires and great programs. Might end up coming down to "timing" of each litter for my final decision...
Thanks for all the input.


----------



## me1 (Oct 8, 2015)

*Me*

I just want to comment on the owner of this "business". I love those kind of dogs, I was around them since I was born. Looking for the dog I have chosen Holtzberg kennel because I thought those people care. So I've got the dog from them. I sensed already big communication problem whenever I started asking questions. This surprised me because good breeders love to talk about their dogs. So afraid that they may shut me down I stopped asking and got the dog. I was at the end of the waiting list and I didn't really have much choice in picking. All the best potential working puppies (after all those super duper tests) were already picked up. When my dog started growing up it appeared she had extremely high working drive and from the other side she was very friendly, gentle dog especially with little kids. This made me really happy. Working her, I was even approached once or twice by the police with the proposition of selling the dog and I've seen also jealousy in some other dog professionals . Me and my dog, we developed very strong connection since I don't have any family. At the age of 5+ she got cancer and ended her life. I'm devastated and can't get over it. Finally after being strongly advised by all my friends (they have seen my suffering) I contacted the kennel again about the puppy. One litter was on its way so Becky, the owner put me on the list, but there wasn't enough pups. Becky was encouraging me twice or three times to get on the list for the next litter. After couple of days I decided to pursue but as usually since I love to talk about the dogs I started asking questions. She shut me down using an excuse that she doesn't have a dog as I had before and I won't be able to handle their dogs because those are dogs with high working drive. 
This really hurts considering that my best friend is dead at the age of 5 and the kennel owner not even knowing what she sold to me is using my dog (indirectly) as an silly excuse. 
Both times when I was applying for the puppy the owner didn't even try to know about me anything, my feeling was, just pay the money and do whatever you want with the dog.

If anyone knows caring breeders in the North West or around with affordable, DDR/Czech sable shepherds please let me know. Thank you.


----------

